
Ask HN: YC and Startup School Interest in Game Startups? - swivelmaster
I&#x27;ve noticed that YC has funded some game startups, but they&#x27;re pretty rare. If I&#x27;m interested in applying to Startup School or YC&#x27;s core program with a game startup, what are some key features YC looks for that distinguish a game startup from just a bunch of people making games?<p>Games-as-a-service is the most obvious path to scalability and to a billion-dollar valuation, but what other factors would come into play?<p>For reference (off the top of my head):<p>Accepted as a game company and still is:
- MZ (accepted under a different name)
- Humble Bundle
- Windwalk Games (very recently)<p>Accepted not as a game company, pivoted to games:
- OMGPOP (originally IMINLIKEWITHYOU, a social network&#x2F;dating site?)<p>Accepted as a game company, pivoted to something else:
- OneSignal<p>(Not counting Twitch because they don&#x27;t make or sell games.)
======
tlb
Also: [http://www.minomonsters.com](http://www.minomonsters.com),
[http://unnyhog.com/](http://unnyhog.com/).

YC is open to game companies. It's typically hard to raise money to develop
games, because nobody can predict very well which games will be popular.

Incumbent game makers are pretty good at doing what they do, so you don't want
to go head-head with them on a popular genre. Better to target a new platform,
or a new audience, or a new way of monetizing, or something that sets you
apart.

~~~
swivelmaster
Thanks for the feedback!

